# Really proud of this one.



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey all! Just finished this one. The knob is about as close to perfect as I have ever done. Sorry if I sound a little stuck on myself but it's rare that I get that one that I'm completely satisfied with.


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Justifiably proud I would say. A very well executed knob stick.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice one, a natural knob stick is a beautiful thing.


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

Looks perfect to me. What kind of tree?


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Maple I believe. Found it in a yard waste pile. Got there ten minutes before the DPW cleanup crew!


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice job!!! I got some sticks drying now with the root knobs can't wait to get to work on them.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh, I don't know. If you want to send it to me, I'll save you a lot of embarrasment. (Good Job!)


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

LilysDad said:


> Oh, I don't know. If you want to send it to me, I'll save you a lot of embarrasment. (Good Job!)


Thanks but no chance! I think it's going to be my new edc stick.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That's a nice looking Knob sticks.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice looking. I like how you left the bit of natural indent/bark on the one side.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice stick! I'm hoping to find a few sticks suitable for knobs this year.

Rodney


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

One day far in the future, this one is destined to become an heirloom, property of your favorite grandchild, niece, or nephew.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Tnanks CAS. God Willing someday I'll have one to pass it on to.


----------

